# Reading TUG on Kindle eInk device?



## abdibile (Oct 24, 2013)

I love to read long threads in my Kindle Paperwhite instead of on my PC or a tablet with a TFT display.

I used to click the printer fliendly version of a thread (Thread Tools: Show Printable Version) and sent them to my Instapaper account using the Instapaper Bookmarklet. From Instapaper account I then sent them to my Kindle.

This use to work very well a few months ago.

But when I tried it now only a fraction of the thread arrives in Instapaper. Seems like the Instapaper filter does not really identify the important text of the thread correctly.

Is there any better solution for viewing long thread on a Kindle eInk device?

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 24, 2013)

Have you tried TapaTalk?


----------



## abdibile (Oct 25, 2013)

I tried Tapatalk on my iPad, but the problem is that my eyes start hurting after reading a lot on the iPad TFT screen.

I much prefer to read on the kindle eInk display which I can read on without any problems for hours.

TapaTalk is not available for Kindle readers, right?


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2013)

I have TapaTalk on my Kindle Fire.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 25, 2013)

Nancy said:


> I have TapaTalk on my Kindle Fire.



Me too.  I like it.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 25, 2013)

abdibile said:


> I love to read long threads in my Kindle Paperwhite instead of on my PC or a tablet with a TFT display.
> 
> I used to click the printer fliendly version of a thread (Thread Tools: Show Printable Version) and sent them to my Instapaper account using the Instapaper Bookmarklet. From Instapaper account I then sent them to my Kindle.



I didn't even know this was possible. Now I gotta go charge and fire up the old Kindle Keyboard to see if it works. I tried the 'experimental' browser when I first got the e-ink Kindle, but that was awkward at best.

It may take a little more fiddling, as I de-listed or whatever they call it when you remove one device from your Kindle account and replace it with a new one.

I DO like the Kindle Fire, but can see that if one is in an area with slower wi-fi, or just wants better battery life (Kindle e-ink goes a month between charges whereas the Fire needs fueled every day) the monochrome device could be both more efficient and easier on the eyes.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 25, 2013)

I find that setting my kindle fire background/text to the same as the e-ink (although i prefer black background and white text)...the battery easily lasts for 2 weeks.

ill generally disable wifi unless I need to browse the web for something.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 25, 2013)

I use reading mode on my kindle fire and love it


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 25, 2013)

didnt even know it had one...now i need to go play


----------

